# AK47 vs M16/AR15



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

THis is obviously a give and trade situation when it comes to the benefits of each gun. This video is an example of this. Within 150 yds I'd prefer the AK, but each has its advantages excluding the affordability of the AK and its ammo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6BpI3xD ... re=related


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

If it were me, I wouldn't touch either of them with a 10 foot pole.
Give me a M1A (I like the SOCOM 16 version) or a FN FAL.
Use a 110 Speer TNT or Hornady V-Max at 3100 fps.
Won't overpenetrate through apartment walls, but at such short ranges it vauses MASSIVE tissue destruction. Shot at a pumpkin with an '06 loaded this way at 70 yards- WOW!
Don't be on the business end of that load!
Ruger Mini 30 ain't a bad compromise, either- if you want really cheap ammo.
M1 Carbines with a spitzer hp are also quite a bit more effective than they used to be with a modern handload.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The AR 15 is an extremely accurate rifle. It is a lot more accurate than what that video shows.



SingleShot man said:


> Ruger Mini 30 ain't a bad compromise, either- if you want really cheap ammo.


Mini 30 isnt any more accurate than the AK 47. Shoots the same ammo. I wouldnt say it is cheap ammo any more. It is up to about $200 per 1000


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Personal preference-
Just don't care for them. Don't 'feel' right in my hands, that's all.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> The AR 15 is an extremely accurate rifle. It is a lot more accurate than what that video shows.


Its only as accurate as the person sooting it...


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I would prefer the M16. The AK is pretty good up close, but the M16 is much more accurate beyond 150m.

The other thing to think about is how you load the M16 compared the AK. Once you are out of ammo, the M16's bolt locks back, you put your new magazine in, hit the release button and you are good to go.

I can't remember how the AK loads exactly, but I know it is slower to reload and has an extra step. I could be wrong though.

Frogger you are right to a certain extent, but the M16 is a more accurate rifle by nature.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Potato guns- :twisted: 
Ever gotten hit by one of those things?

a 4000 grain Idaho Round Nose Russet at approx 180 fps sends 'em scatterin' for the hills. Every time.
If you have a sense of humor, stuff a paper towel down the tube, a half dozen AA Extra Large NOT SO FRESH eggs and a plastic grocery bag on top of that. Trust me, their comrades will be forced to commit the egregious act of leaving their wounded in the field, lest they become 'wounded' themselves. You can't shoot back if you're dry-heaving in the dirt.
Another favorite- If you have a large dog... well, you can figure out the rest. And, as long as you keep feedin' ol' Fido, you'll never run out of ammo!
Biological warfare is as old as warfare itself, and much more entertaining than killing them outright.
Get creative!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > The AR 15 is an extremely accurate rifle. It is a lot more accurate than what that video shows.
> ...


Actually the gun is usually a lot more accurate than the person shooting it.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

I have both the AK and an AR, my AK is a very unique version with a longer barrel than any other I have ever seen, it is very accurate, capable of MOA. That being said, it stays in the closet, it can't hold a candle to my SUB MOA AR, however, if AK's are your thing, you should try and locate a long barrel version like the one I have because it outshoots all other versions handsdown.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

An AK that shoots 1" groups at 100 yds.? I would have to see that. Do you even have a scope on it?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

If I were in up-close combat, within 150 yards, I think I would prefer the AK because it hits harder and sounds alot more intimidating. I love my AK an find it decent in accuracy but its reliability, ruggedness, and cheap cost are why I like it for plinking. They both have advantages though and I wish I could afford an AR too.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, my AK is scoped.


----------

